
Show HN: Social media Big Mac index calculator - project7
https://review.hunt.town/bigmac/
======
project7
Hi HN!

We made a fun site that calculates how many Big Mac burgers you can buy from
one piece of content from your social media accounts (Youtube, Instagram,
Twitter, Medium, Twitch, and Steemit).

You don’t need to sign-up to check the information. You can simply calculate
the Social Media Big Mac Index of any social media channels by adding the
profile URL.

Some examples: Donald Trump can buy 11,013 Big Macs from one Twitter post
[https://review.hunt.town/bigmac/en?channel=twitter&unique_id...](https://review.hunt.town/bigmac/en?channel=twitter&unique_id=&username=realDonaldTrump)

Cristiano Ronaldo can buy 280,727 Big Macs from one Instagram post
[https://review.hunt.town/bigmac/en?channel=instagram&unique_...](https://review.hunt.town/bigmac/en?channel=instagram&unique_id=&username=cristiano)

How the index works:

1\. We measure the engagement rate based on your previous posts rather than
focusing on just the size of the channel. In other words, we calculate how
much your followers respond to your content on average (likes, shares, views,
comments, saves, etc).

2\. We have researched the engagement rate across the channels and created our
own algorithm to assess the value of each post in different channels.

3\. This data is constantly updated and continuously improving as we get more
data from our platform activities.

4\. We also developed an algorithm to detect fake engagement, so we are trying
to only count the worth of real, active followers on each account.

I'd love to hear any thoughts about this.

------
zhte415
Input field doesn't work on Firefox on Android.

~~~
project7
opps. Thanks. will check now

